# Fissidens



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone here grown Fissidens of any form in low light/ low tech conditions? If so how did it effect the plant ? Was there any noticable differences, from the same plant grown in a hightech envoironment...apart from the rate of growth ??

Thanks


----------



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a clump of fissidens in a cube vase, and it looks as green as the fissidens in my CO2-supplied tank. It does receive direct sunlight for many hours a day, so it's not in low light conditions. It is low tech though!


----------

